# Sócrates vai debater alterações climáticas



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 17:24)

O primeiro-ministro, José Sócrates, escolheu as alterações climáticas para tema do debate mensal da Assembleia da República na quarta-feira, disse esta terça-feira à agência Lusa fonte do Ministério dos Assuntos Parlamentares. 

O tema das alterações climáticas segue-se a uma semana em que a principal prioridade do Governo foi outro assunto ordenado pelo ministro do Ambiente, Nunes Correia: o Quadro de Referência de Estratégia Nacional 2007/13. Em Dezembro, José Sócrates escolheu para tema do seu debate mensal a refor ma do ensino superior. 

Desde Abril de 2006 o chefe do Governo escolheu como temas de debates mensais a reforma da Segurança Social (por duas vezes) e a política de acesso ao medicamento.

Fonte: PortugalDiario

Penso que está na altura dos governos começarem a levar isto das alterações climáticas mais a sério e começarem a incluir estes debates nas suas agendas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:55)

Infelizmente quando eles mexem em alguma coisa nunca fica melhor, vamos ver o que sairá disto...
No entanto é sempre bom ver a meteorologia a mexer, será que também é por influência aqui do fórum


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2007 às 09:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Infelizmente quando eles mexem em alguma coisa nunca fica melhor, vamos ver o que sairá disto...
> No entanto é sempre bom ver a meteorologia a mexer, será que também é por influência aqui do fórum



Só é pena que estes assuntos tenham como pano de fundo o aumento de penalizações como no imposto automóvel, e menos em incentivar as energias renováveis... mas o debate ainda vai ocorrer, por isso tudo está em aberto...


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 10:07)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Só é pena que estes assuntos tenham como pano de fundo o aumento de penalizações como no imposto automóvel, e menos em incentivar as energias renováveis... mas o debate ainda vai ocorrer, por isso tudo está em aberto...



Também me parece que o debate vai ser mais na onda de impostos e penalizações...As rádios devem dar o debate em directo...


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 12:04)

Boas,
também acho que vai ser de xaxa 
Hoje participei no forum da TSF


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 12:13)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> também acho que vai ser de xaxa
> Hoje participei no forum da TSF



E nao avistaste a malta?????

Isso é imperdoavel......Podia ter ouvido...


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 12:28)

dj_alex disse:


> E nao avistaste a malta?????
> 
> Isso é imperdoavel......Podia ter ouvido...



Foi antes de ver o fórum por isso não tive hipótese


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Jan 2007 às 12:53)

Também me parece que se houver alterações, estas serão mais no sentido de aumentar taxas e impostos, do que propriamente lançar alternativas e medidas de combate a alterações climáticas.
Basicamente deve ser mais uma desculpa para aumento de impostos...


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Jan 2007 às 12:54)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> também acho que vai ser de xaxa
> Hoje participei no forum da TSF



Será que está disponível em podcast?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 15:21)

Esta a dar o debate na tsf e na antena 1 em directo...


----------



## Seringador (24 Jan 2007 às 15:29)

Angelstorm disse:


> Também me parece que se houver alterações, estas serão mais no sentido de aumentar taxas e impostos, do que propriamente lançar alternativas e medidas de combate a alterações climáticas.
> Basicamente deve ser mais uma desculpa para aumento de impostos...



Penso que sim mas não te posso confirmar


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 16:01)

Falam...Falam...Falam...e não dizem nada....enfim....


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 16:10)

dj_alex disse:


> E nao avistaste a malta?????
> 
> Isso é imperdoavel......Podia ter ouvido...



Realmente   é inadmissível, eu não tenho por aqui a TSF, que isto fica para trás do Sol posto e a que parece a TSF estasse a borrifar para o Alentejo  , mas podia ter escutado no computer 

Para quem puder também esta a dar na :2 e claro no canal da assembleia da república.

Aqui lhes deixo o link: mms://80.251.166.34/live

Não queria trazer para aqui politiquices, que este fórum está muito bem sem este tipo de pessoas, mas pelos motivos mais que evidentes aqui fica.


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 17:20)

Conclusão falam falam falm... e nãi dizem nada sobre o assunto das alterações climáticas (até me admiro de não serem climatéricas )


----------



## dj_alex (24 Jan 2007 às 19:29)

Ele falar falou...nos primeiros 10m sobre o assunto....


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Jan 2007 às 19:55)

dj_alex disse:


> Ele falar falou...nos primeiros 10m sobre o assunto....



Não pude ver até ao fim, mas já tinha calculado que seria bombardeado com outras questões e isto seria para esquecer... 

Enfim politiquices


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2007 às 13:18)

(Estes debates costumam ser muito vazios de conteúdo e mais de acusações do "diz que disse", do "o meu partido apresentou essa ideia". Para o governo: ele é que lança todas as iniciativas e a oposição não precebe nada do assunto, por outro lado a oposição acha que o governo não percebe nada e que o bom que faz vem de governos anteriores... resumindo e concluindo: nem governo nem oposição percebem nada do que estam a dizer... o normal, a isto tem o nome genérico de Política.)

Mas expremendo ainda conseguimos retirar umas duas ideias, algumas que concordo outras nem por isso, aqui vai:
- Licenciadas 8 novas centrais de ciclo combinado
- Lançados 13 concursos para centrais de biomassa
- até 2010 ter 45% da energia electrica produzida por energias renováveis
- modernizar com novos equipamentos os parques eólicos já instalados 
- simplificar o processo de licenciamento dos parques eólicos
- até 2010 10% dos combustiveis gastos em transporte ser de biocombustível
- será licenciada uma zona-piloto, em S. Pedro de Moel, de projectos experimentais na energia das ondas
- reforçar a capacidade de produção das barragens da Picote, Bemposta e Alqueva
- construção de novas barragens
- encerramento das centrais de gasóleo do Carregado e do Barreiro até 2010
- substituir 10% do carvão utilizado nas centrais de carvão para biomassa
- agravamento do imposto automóvel para carros poluentes
- facilitar o processo de micro-produção para os particulares
- aumento do imposto sobre lampadas incandescentes para incentivo das florescentes

Um rol de intenções, veremos as que chegarão a bom termo.


----------

